# How to build your own deviders?



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi all i am new here, I hope to be a aide to everyone here. :fish: 

I am getting 5 pairs of show guppies! Not to s**************** on what type but I need to keep them separate to preserve the lines. 
I have a 75gal tank with the following fish

2 Medium angels
2 Bala sharks
Trio of breeding albino BN
1 Large BN
2 Common (1 red spot)
1 Flying fox
11 Zebra Danio

Now I want to keep them separate from each other and their tank mates. So i want to float 5 tanks 20cm squared in their to hold them. Until their tanks will be ready 1-2weeks.

I was thinking about getting some think bamboo or some plastic sticks used for guiding trees straight, silicone them together to make a cube then cover them in special plastic or mesh to allow water flow. 

Any links on how I should do this?

:console:


----------



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone>Please


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

are they all just males?

If your keeping all the fish separte you could put them in those cheap little fry nets until you get the tank set-up.
Maybe add some moss or whaever for them to hide in.

Have any idea how big the guppies will be when you get them?


----------

